# Need help with ballast/roadbed/switches



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have decided to go with PVC roadbed and bend my own track etc. This is my 1st 10' curve (pretty close) and I have it screwed to level stakes. As you can see dirt @ the top of the circle is low and the bottom side is high where I had to dig it out to get level. 








1. Should I just dig a trench under the PVC and fill with AG lime (original plan)? I am concerned about the ballast washing out on the sides into town etc. Therefore...
2. Has anyone used any type of edging to contain the ballast? A friend of mine used that black plastic garden edging and it worked great until it heaved... 
3. Turnouts! In the pic you see one planned... the WR 10' switch from Aristo, isn't the curved part of the switch a 10' Diameter and couldn't it be used in the circle with the straight part of the turnout being the siding? Plan to use a left turnout in the picture etc.
4. I would like to match brown Euro ties with turnouts, Does Aristo offer these?

Sorry for so many questions but I thought numbering them would help. Trying to wrap up a coouple track questions in one thread here.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. yep dig a trench for the ballast... without knowing your climate and weather and rainfall and drainage, can't say much more. 
2. I've seen it done... frost heave?, better rethink your drainage.. 
3. yes 
4. yes 

Regards, Greg


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Are these wood stakes you are attaching the PVC to? I would be concerned with them rotting in time and then the screws will not be holding anything. Pressure treated wood will rot in time. Also if you are below ground level you will need some type of retaining wall [cribbing or rocks] to keep soil from washing on to track. I've never had good luck with the plastic edging staying in place. The Aristo 10' turnout will work in a 10' diameter circle.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes they are cheap stakes, but I plan to use them only as a reference. After the track is laid and ballasted... unscrew the PVC from the stakes or just let them rot...?


----------

